# FIFA 2014 - Which Team Do Yo Support?



## Nanducob (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,
Just 3 days remaining and I like to know Digit forum user's favourite teams. Thanks: p

Please vote


----------



## Anorion (Jun 9, 2014)

Argentina support
but Germany win


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 9, 2014)

Netherlands.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 9, 2014)

England, Germany


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 9, 2014)

England FTW ... Spain and Germany 2nd and 3rd


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 9, 2014)

England will be eliminated at the group stages. Germany for the win..


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

Title is a bit misleading... 
Where's the "World Cup", amigo???


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

Btw, Belgium ftw!!! Love that team...


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Title is a bit misleading...
> Where's the "World Cup", amigo???



It has 2014


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 10, 2014)

Spain. Nahi to argentina


----------



## SunE (Jun 10, 2014)

I want Germany to win. Heil Deutschland


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2014)

Brasil all the way.........


----------



## ratul (Jun 10, 2014)

Either Brazil or Germany..  Brazil must use the home advantage...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 10, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> It has 2014



I thought it is about the game FIFA 14 before opening the thread.

BTW, Argentina.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Argentina, then spain.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 10, 2014)

Still looking for a Netherlands fanfan here


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 12, 2014)

Tomorrow 1.30 am


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 13, 2014)

Really poor streaming by Sony six. Brazil all the way!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 13, 2014)

[MENTION=51732]JojoTheDragon[/MENTION] why ? I was watching the Itv stream (uk channel) . The Opening ceremony was good until these "Singers" came in , they ruined it , plus the guys in charge of sounds should be fired .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 13, 2014)

The sound was horrible. 
Sync was way off.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think the singers were lip-syncing .


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 13, 2014)

The only thing i heard cleary during the opening ceremony was : "OLE OLE OLE" 
Terrible sound systems. :/


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> The only thing i heard cleary during the opening ceremony was : "OLE OLE OLE"
> Terrible sound systems. :/


Definitely not good as last year,same as the case of theme song.
4 years of vengeance 
*scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/10428244_671739659542380_6530488106922669656_o.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2014)

Brazilll


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 13, 2014)

Brazil


----------



## Tenida (Jun 13, 2014)

Argentina


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 13, 2014)

Damn... 2nd game in a row where refereeing has been horrible!!!


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2014)

Lil Cameroon player's hairstyles are funny


----------



## kaz (Jun 13, 2014)

Begani Shadi Me Abdullah Diwana...

Didn't get that?


Spoiler



*Crazy wedding Abdullah Begani*
Courtsey: Google Translate



Usage:



Spoiler


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2014)

^was that for this thread?
didnt get it. good song tho


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 13, 2014)

Go indiaaaaaa.....

Oh wait...


----------



## kaz (Jun 13, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^was that for this thread?
> didnt get it. good song tho



It's a new one...India isn't playing FIFA WC and Indians are crazy for nothing...So "Begani Shadi Me Abdullah Diwana" its a phrase btw 

- - - Updated - - -



.jRay. said:


> Go indiaaaaaa.....
> 
> Oh wait...



Better luck next time 

__________________________
teak che?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2014)

These are govt. Buses in Kerala and they made this meme*fbcdn-photos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-0/10441431_568370996613073_4377316492941107070_n.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2014)

Hahaha payback time.
Netherlands -5
Spain-1


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 16, 2014)

No matter how many teams playing, Indian side is very strong and very good player in it, The only thing is that Yuvraj and all other non performing players must not be selected for India.

We have won in 1983 and again in 2011, and this time also India will do good, The biggest match will be If India and Pakistan both play final, that would be a paisa wasool,

Enjoy guys


----------



## SunE (Jun 16, 2014)

Wooohoooo 3-0 at half time baby. That's how we do it!

#heilgermany #<3muller


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 16, 2014)

To be honest most of the portugal fans i know are teenagers who d!ckrides on Chrstiano ronaldo alone.
Nice game though.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2014)

*37.media.tumblr.com/e37237202ee07aa503db14e362adb26e/tumblr_n79tzjPua21r5b33mo1_500.gif


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2014)

Pepe:Fite me fgt


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

Lolll

I loved Spain's defeat


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 17, 2014)

I loled at Muller's reaction both time , when he fell and when he suddenly got up . 

Muller was at right place at the right time and got a hat-trick .


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

Off topic: how can I watch world cup without a TV connection?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 17, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Off topic: how can I watch world cup without a TV connection?


livsports.in


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> livsports.in



It did not work for me yesterday.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> livsports.in



live streaming??


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Off topic: how can I watch world cup without a TV connection?



Brazil is calling you...lalaalalalalalalalalaaa


----------



## R2K (Jun 17, 2014)

Since India is not in FIFA , Who cares ?

I only support India.  

I really don't understand why every youngster in my area is getting crazy about football


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 17, 2014)

R2K said:


> Since India is not in FIFA , Who cares ?
> 
> I only support India.
> 
> I really don't understand why every youngster in my area is getting crazy about football


India is in FIFA!!!  

It's just not in the world cup... Didn't qualify... 

And, maybe they are getting excited because the world cup has been till now, wait for it, very exciting!!! Wow!!! Solved your conundrum... Now you can sleep in peace!!!


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2014)

Its better than ipl matches with matchfixing


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

R2K said:


> Since India is not in FIFA , Who cares ?
> 
> I only support India.
> 
> I really don't understand why every youngster in my area is getting crazy about football



Don't feed the troll, don't feed the troll. Damn can't resist
:burn:


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 17, 2014)

I watch on Time 4 Tv - its time for watching Free Live Tv Streams , There are many sports channel in this website and channel number 21 is FIFA World Cup and Channel 22 is HD version .


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2014)

Belgium-Today we will see if you were worth the underdog hype.
Brazil-I guess they dont put the last matches' referee in today's matchXD
15 matches and 7 wins for mexico,going to be a good match.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Its better than ipl matches with matchfixing


+infinity. 

cricket sucks.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

Btw, the process of showing the players during pre match lineup ia so lel!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 17, 2014)

Fellaini, why you no do dis for Man Utd???


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2014)

^lol
Cant wait see next match


----------



## SunE (Jun 18, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I watch on Time 4 Tv - its time for watching Free Live Tv Streams , There are many sports channel in this website and channel number 21 is FIFA World Cup and Channel 22 is HD version .



Are you sure channel 22 is HD? Doesn't seem so. I'm watching it right now.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 18, 2014)

SunE said:


> Are you sure channel 22 is HD? Doesn't seem so. I'm watching it right now.



It depends on your bandwidth , if your bandwidth is high it will automatically stream in HD .

Check out the schedule page ... the channel is listed in HD Time4Tv Schedule - its time for watching Free Live Tv


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2014)

0-0
..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome Goal Keeping by the Mexican keeper , Brazil played $hitty .


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2014)

Miss him 
*fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-0/10447065_869483396414135_8403401977577987630_n.jpg


----------



## SunE (Jun 18, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> It depends on your bandwidth , if your bandwidth is high it will automatically stream in HD .
> 
> Check out the schedule page ... the channel is listed in HD Time4Tv Schedule - its time for watching Free Live Tv



Well I got a 4 mbps connection but the streaming definitely wasn't HD. I did see that they list it as HD. Anyways the commentary was better than what they have on Six here.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 18, 2014)

SunE said:


> Well I got a 4 mbps connection but the streaming definitely wasn't HD. I did see that they list it as HD. Anyways the commentary was better than what they have on Six here.



It seemed HD to me.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2014)

*fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-0/10415717_143642499139766_7538981648527586484_n.png


----------



## SunE (Jun 18, 2014)

The lion in their emblem looks like the house of Lannister


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 18, 2014)

What have the Australians had for breakfast today???


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2014)

Robben and persie have some secret competition between themselves.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2014)

^^theyve clearly dominated the first  half.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2014)

This is what matters at the end. Counter attack and finish nicely.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> What have the Australians had for breakfast today???


Looks like holland players ate what they ate for breakfast,in the second half.Good game by the Aussies too,Cahills goal was great.

- - - Updated - - -

Spain vs Chile
Lets see how they comeback from 5PA1N


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 19, 2014)

Spain Pack your Bags , you're going home ... CHILE FTW !


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2014)

Quite correct.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 19, 2014)

So there will be new champions this time..
Spain should have scored atleast one goal vs Chile,that would've lessened the intensity.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bye Bye Spain .... Chile vs Dutch is going to be interesting , this world cup is so unpredictable .

Time to fire some FANS 


Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10441196_10152486628736100_3733305461892418809_n.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Bye Bye Spain .... Chile vs Dutch is going to be interesting , this world cup is so unpredictable .
> 
> Time to fire some FANS
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 19, 2014)

R.I.P Spanish football (2008-2012).


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 19, 2014)

DAMN !! Spain lost !! ..
i didn't see their match..did they do their tiki-taka sh!t again ???  

P.S: Good match between Netherlands & Australia !


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 19, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> DAMN !! Spain lost !! ..
> i didn't see their match..did they do their tiki-taka sh!t again ???
> 
> P.S: Good match between Netherlands & Australia !



They tried to tiki taka but chili didnt allow


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 20, 2014)

F U Suárez ...


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 20, 2014)

All hail Suárez.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> F U Suárez ...





put the last nail on the coffin for England


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 21, 2014)

There are chances for England.

- - - Updated - - -

Raining goals!!!
2-6
gg france


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 21, 2014)

No chance for england !!

Costa rica will advance to last 16 becasue of their 2 wins ( over italy and uruguay ) 

Next matches : 

Italy vs uruguay ( both have won 1 match each & the winner of this match will advance to last 16 )
Costa rica vs england ( dead match ) :/

Buh bye england !


----------



## srkmish (Jun 21, 2014)

if italy urugay is tied, how will the progressor decided


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 21, 2014)

srkmish said:


> if italy urugay is tied, how will the progressor decided



The country with the highest goal difference advances to the next stage.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 21, 2014)

78 minutes i want to see a goal


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2014)

What a world cup !!!


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 21, 2014)

Goal atlast,thank you
NExt Germany,
Had a spike in the fan number here recently


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2014)

STAWP IT WORLD CUP .... So many thrillers , so unpredictable , who would have thought Germany will have to be content with a 2-2 draw with Ghana .


----------



## SunE (Jun 22, 2014)

So didn't expect a draw. Klose is brilliant. Hope Muller will be able to play the next game.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 22, 2014)

Bloody face for Muller. anyway gg Ghana,


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 22, 2014)

Unpredictable matches


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2014)

Algeria 4 - 2 Korea.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 23, 2014)

Goal less first half


----------



## srkmish (Jun 23, 2014)

hey guys, can anyone tell me at what time the knockouts will be aired. no matter what, i get sleepy around 3 and wishing knockouts are at 12 30


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 23, 2014)

I have the schedule with me but its not in english.
Unlike the first round there are no matches on 3.30am
Its somewhat like this:
.
Pre quarter-matches-mostly - 9:30pm and 1:30(one match at 2:30)

- - - Updated - - -

NED 2 - 0 CHI


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 24, 2014)

srkmish said:


> hey guys, can anyone tell me at what time the knockouts will be aired. no matter what, i get sleepy around 3 and wishing knockouts are at 12 30



Here are the fixtures in IST Fixtures | SonySix

As nandu said most matches are at 21.30 and 01.30 , thank god the final is from 00:30

The 2018 World Cup would be easier to watch as it is being held in Russia and most of the host cities have +04:00 UTC time , with 1 venue having +03:00 and 1 venue +06:00 .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 26, 2014)

Justice is done ! Luis Suárez banned for 4 months from any football activity ...


----------



## sksundram (Jun 26, 2014)

I Support Germany.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Justice is done ! Luis Suárez banned for 4 months from any football activity ...



serves him right


----------

